# Reading PA mid morning herf 5/5/2007



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm planning on getting back up to PA and am hooking up with Waldo hopefully at Kensington Tobacconist in West Reading the morning of the 5th (probably around 11am)


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

BTW, I'm thinkin there may be pizza dleivered


----------



## JohnHayCigars-cl (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn....I would love to be there for this herf. Only about 25 minutes from my house but...this is also the same day as Cigarfest 07 so I will be at Splitrock resort that weekend.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah, I thought I had tickets, but there was some kind of screw up. so since I was coming up to pa anyway, I'm smokin all day at various places


----------



## JohnHayCigars-cl (Mar 9, 2007)

I had heard that some other guys that did not get tickets to the main event are getting the tickets for other events that are still available and then if they can't find tickets at the door ( or parking lot) they are going to tailgate herf in the parking lot.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm actually going to be in PA this week as I have to go up to a funeral. I may be posting on here from my parents house. I'm going to try and spend at least one day at Patriot in Quakertown, and one day at Kensington in West Reading


----------



## JohnHayCigars-cl (Mar 9, 2007)

Definitely keep us updated. I should be able to get to West Reading on short notice. I might need the address for Kensington.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

If its during the week shoot me a PM the day before. I work pretty much around the corner and should be able to make it with a days notice.

JohnHay,
I'm not sure of the address, but if your taking 422 West, get off at Penn AVE (not Penn ST.) The store is on the corner (to your left) at the second traffic light you come to. Parking is in the rear


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tomorrow I will be at Patriot cigar on 313 in Quakertown at 11am



xxwaldoxx said:


> If its during the week shoot me a PM the day before. I work pretty much around the corner and should be able to make it with a days notice.
> 
> JohnHay,
> I'm not sure of the address, but if your taking 422 West, get off at Penn AVE (not Penn ST.) The store is on the corner (to your left) at the second traffic light you come to. Parking is in the rear


----------



## JohnHayCigars-cl (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Waldo, I have been there before but wasn't sure of the name. I know exactly where it is. 
Buddha, are you going to Kennsington?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

JohnHayCigars said:


> Thanks Waldo, I have been there before but wasn't sure of the name. I know exactly where it is.
> Buddha, are you going to Kennsington?


no wont be making it down to Reading this trip


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Bump for Saturday!

So far so good, I should be able to make it


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

I hope you dont mind if I crash your party. I think I can make Saturday morning at Kensington.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

damn pictures and shopping. I wish I could join you all but I have to take my kids to get pics taken then my mom is going to buy them cloths..so anyone want to go to the outlets let me know. Maybe I can convince her to drop me off at the shop. Or I can walk not too far.

Have fun Sat guys. Give Kirk a big fat kiss for me...
Kay


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

JohnHayCigars said:


> Damn....I would love to be there for this herf. Only about 25 minutes from my house but...this is also the same day as Cigarfest 07 so I will be at Splitrock resort that weekend.


They were all sold out by the time I went to make the res and it wan't that long after they opened up registration. We were at the first one and I was preggers so no smokin for me but did get a shit load of smokes. Have fun hope to make it to next years!!!!

Kay


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

JohnHayCigars said:


> Damn....I would love to be there for this herf. Only about 25 minutes from my house but...this is also the same day as Cigarfest 07 so I will be at Splitrock resort that weekend.


Damn screw up. I so wish I could of gone this year. We were at the first one and I was preggers so no smokin for me but did get a shit load of smokes. Have fun hope to make it to next years!!!!

Kay


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> yeah, I thought I had tickets, but there was some kind of screw up. so since I was coming up to pa anyway, I'm smokin all day at various places


Various? and where would that be please fill me in. 
JK as long as I can enjoy a few with you I will need it since I have to deal with my mom and sister at the same time.....Hell no one better say anything about me wanting to drink at dinner.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Kaybee said:


> Various? and where would that be please fill me in.
> JK as long as I can enjoy a few with you I will need it since I have to deal with my mom and sister at the same time.....Hell no one better say anything about me wanting to drink at dinner.


Rut roh....The wifeys on now.


----------



## JohnHayCigars-cl (Mar 9, 2007)

There are still tickets popping up here and there from guys that can't make it at the last minute. Check with Steve at C.I. or go on cigarbid under "cigars and related" threads. 

You guys smoke one for me at Kennsington and I'll smoke a few for you.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Just got in from the herf, and it was a GREAT time.

I was there 5 hours and would have stayed longer but I had things to do.

Buhhha, Kaybee, and Dave were really cool and I would love to do that again sometime.

Dave, once again thanks for the Oliva's

-Walt


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

It was great meeting up with Kay, Buddha (Zack), and Waldo (Walt). We hung out with some of the lounge regulars who I think actually enjoyed our company.
I am looking forward to meeting up again! Let's throw around some ideas and see what comes out of it.


----------



## xxwaldoxx-cl (Mar 3, 2007)

Dave,

You mentioned a get together in Gettysburg. Any idea what would be considered "off season" for them so we could possible get something going?

Any ideas for a location?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

It was great to meet Walt and Dave. the regulars there are a great bunch of guys (I used to be a regular there before I moved). I forgot how much of a trip Jim was, we gotta get him to come to our herfs in the area


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

It was a great time!!! Nice meeting everyone. I enjoyed the olivia DAve. 

Can;t wait to get out and about again!!!! Oh and Gettysburg would be fun I wouldn't mine going


----------

